

TechCrunch redesign UX analysis - mva
http://blog.usabilla.com/picking-apart-the-techcrunch-redesign-with-a-user-test/

======
nchlswu
I have overall mixed feelings about this "user test." Maybe it's just a
problem with what the industry calls "user tests." The demand characteristics
of the tasks in this "test" make it difficult to make any real conclusions
from the data. It's not measuring real user behaviour.

The tasks were great for identifying some confusing elements, but this was
more or less a focus group and barely analyzes true usability issues. User
preference or evaluation != usability problems. The only thing I found useful
was the feedback regarding the menu structure. I did think the "click where
you ____" was a good way to gather feedback, though.

------
OzzyB
Well at first glance it's interesting to see that the TC logo gets so much
attention/clicks.

It's as if people are thinking "it should do something", or "wtf is that?".

All in all though, this redesign must be some kind of prank...

------
pkamb
Their tasks:

1\. Click on the things that draw your attention the most.

2\. Click on the elements you like on this page.

3\. Mark the things that you think we should improve.

These are the wrong tasks to be asking users to complete. A real user task on
TechCrunch would be "Find and read an article that seems interesting to you"
or "Find and read the 3 most recent articles about FourSquare" and so on.

This is basically a focus group for "do you like this redesign", not a task-
based usability test.

~~~
hluska
+1 - I can't for the life of me figure out what this test hopes to accomplish
(other than generate some link bait/traffic from Hacker News). Add in the fact
that most of the people who took it are not regular TechCrunch readers and any
statistical relevance this test had goes right out the window.

------
truthtrap
a lot has been said and done, about this redesign. but i haven't seen a
serious panel test yet. this is really interesting...

